# Lizards > General Geckos >  first aussie hatchling!

## mlededee

remember these two?




one of the eggs from their first clutch (with me) hatched out tonight! this is the first australian gecko (strophurus williamsi) i have hatched.  :Very Happy:

----------


## stangs13

Holy cow!! Don't loose him!! LOL. He looks like the little house geckos we find her... So small!

----------


## Patrick Long

wow, emily, that is awesome. MAJOR congrats.

are the other eggs going to hatch?

----------


## Kristy

Congrats Emily. Those geckos are so cool, and how cute is that little  guy!!! 

How long do they take to incubate?

----------


## mlededee

> Holy cow!! Don't loose him!! ... So small!


small yes, but somehow, not quite as small as i expected.  :Smile: 




> wow, emily, that is awesome. MAJOR congrats.
> 
> are the other eggs going to hatch?


thanks! the other eggs should hatch. so far they are all fertile and growing. i did have one clutch that molded right away, so i am guessing those were either not fertile or somehow bad.




> Congrats Emily. Those geckos are so cool, and how cute is that little  guy!!! 
> 
> How long do they take to incubate?


he is WAY cute.  :Razz:  this one incubated for about 100 days at 73-76 degrees (room temp). depending on the temps they usually incubate anywhere from 70-120 days.

----------


## Brett89

Those are deffinitely cool. Congrats. It's always exciting to hatch something new isn't it?

----------


## Kristy

He is so teeny. 

So they are kind of like cresties then as far as incubation. Don't you love waiting lol.

----------


## Laooda

:Dancin' Banana:  :Dancin' Banana:  :Dancin' Banana:   Congrats Emily!!!   That little booger is WAY cute!  :Razz:

----------


## Blu Mongoose

That is so cute! I couldn't hold one of them, I would be afraid I would accidently kill it. 
Just so tiny. :Smile:

----------


## cassandra

So tiny! How big are Mom and Dad?

----------


## Stewart_Reptiles

Those are so small and so cute, congrats Emily  :Good Job: .

----------


## mlededee

> Those are deffinitely cool. Congrats. It's always exciting to hatch something new isn't it?


yes!




> He is so teeny. 
> 
> So they are kind of like cresties then as far as incubation. Don't you love waiting lol.


they are similar but they do take longer to hatch. you should see the eggs when they are first layed--they are about the size of tic tacs!




> Congrats Emily!!!   That little booger is WAY cute!


thanks!




> That is so cute! I couldn't hold one of them, I would be afraid I would accidently kill it. 
> Just so tiny.


somehow these seem more hardy than some of the other tiny gecko species babies i've held. with the others i did feel like i couldn't really handle them for fear of hurting them, but these are more solid or something--i don't feel that way with them so much.




> So tiny! How big are Mom and Dad?


here is a pic of dad on my finger for size reference (mom is about the same size, just chunkier in the belly area  :Razz:  ):





> Those are so small and so cute, congrats Emily .


thank you!  :Very Happy:

----------


## daniel1983

Looking great Emily!!! Glad to see you doing well with those guys!!

I love Aussie geckos. When you getting into some Nephrurus or Diplodactylus? I have been eyeing up those two groups for some time now...just have not taken the leap into them yet  :Smile:

----------


## mlededee

thank daniel.  :Smile:  i really want to get some amyae, but at the moment finances don't allow it. some day!

btw, the clutchmate had hatched this morning when i woke up and both are doing great so far.  :Very Happy:

----------


## JLC

Eeeeeeeeep!! Teeny weeny cuteness!!!  :Aww:   Congrats Emily!! They're such pretty little geckos!!

----------


## mlededee

thanks judy!

oh and speaking of diplodactylus--i REALLY want some galeatus. they are my favorite diplo, hands down.  :Good Job:

----------


## daniel1983

> oh and speaking of diplodactylus--i REALLY want some galeatus. they are my favorite diplo, hands down.


Mine too.....well actually they are at the top of my 'to get' list...... 

conspicillatus is my favorite....but I don't really want to deal with those guys...something about their picky nature with food makes me fear them  :Wink:

----------


## mlededee

i don't know much about the conspicillatus. i can deal with a picky bp, but a picky gecko--now that makes me nervous.

let me know if you get some galeatus. (so i can drive to your place under the dark cover of night and steal them).  :Very Happy:

----------


## tigerlily

Congrats on the newest hatchlings.  (even if you have the nerve to announce the second hatchling with NO pic  :Giggle:  )  They are absolutely adorable.  

How are their temperments?  Are the super jumpy?

----------


## mlededee

> Congrats on the newest hatchlings.  (even if you have the nerve to announce the second hatchling with NO pic  )  They are absolutely adorable.


sorry! i was running out the door on my way to work, so it was kind of a quick--outta the deli cup and oooh, awww, ooooookay gotta go!  :Aww: 




> How are their temperments?  Are the super jumpy?


they aren't jumpy at all. well, actually after the photos and blinding flash the first little one did make a rather speedy run for it when being put into its kritter keeper but i can't really blame it there. the adults are nice and calm though--they mostly just chill and check things out while i handle them.  :Smile:

----------


## JLC

> oh and speaking of diplodactylus--i REALLY want some galeatus. they are my favorite diplo, hands down.


Reading this sentence gave me a sudden urge to clear my throat.  Gotta love those scentific names...  :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):   :Razz:

----------


## daniel1983

> i don't know much about the conspicillatus. i can deal with a picky bp, but a picky gecko--now that makes me nervous.
> 
> let me know if you get some galeatus. (so i can drive to your place under the dark cover of night and steal them).


I will definately let everyone know if I do get some  :Very Happy: 

If you have not checked it out yet, Urban Gecko has a pretty good Aussie gecko page:
http://www.theurbangecko.com/austrai...ollection.html

----------


## Kristy

Congrats on the second healthy hatchling. Thats Great!!

And HOLY COW. Eggs the size of a Tic Tac?? I think I would be worried about confusing them with Urates lol.

----------


## mlededee

> If you have not checked it out yet, Urban Gecko has a pretty good Aussie gecko page:
> http://www.theurbangecko.com/austrai...ollection.html


and you just had to remind me didn't you?  :Razz:  so good it makes me nauseous.




> And HOLY COW. Eggs the size of a Tic Tac?? I think I would be worried about confusing them with Urates lol.


well, they don't normally bury their urates carefully under a mound of slightly moist bed-a-beast.  :Wink:  oh yeah, and their urates are a lot smaller than their eggs.  :Razz:

----------


## joepythons

Wow i needed my glasses and contacts on to see him/her lol  :Razz: .Congrats  :Good Job:

----------


## qiksilver

Sooooooooooooo, updated pics? of all?  Also love to see your set up for them.  maybe I'll even share mine some day when i have a camera.

----------


## Lunawf

> here is a pic of dad on my finger for size reference (mom is about the same size, just chunkier in the belly area  ):
> 
> 
> thank you!


wow so tiny, no wonder babies are.  They are adorable!!

----------

